# Spielt ihr auch Warrock?



## endgegner (26. März 2009)

HI wer spielt noch Warrock meldet euch bitte.
Vielleicht könnten wir mal gegeneinander spielen.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (30. März 2009)

jop, ich habs mal gespelt, muss es aber neu installieren, dann aber gerne mal... wenn wir crater spielen


----------



## endgegner (2. April 2009)

Jo

Warrock ist ja jetzt neu gemacht wurden.


----------



## Doc_Evil (2. April 2009)

Habs mal ne Weile  gespielt und nach einem Jahr einen neuen Acc gemacht.
Mit dem neuen Acc war man dann für die anderen ein "noob" und somit wurde ich meist gekickt bevor die Runde gestartet ist.
Hat mir den Spaß genommen!


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (6. April 2009)

So habjetz neuen acc, bin lvl 2 und hab die AUG-Sniper...


----------



## Beamer (7. April 2009)

letztens hat ein freund mir das gezeigt und ich habe es mir dann auch runtergeladen.
Aber ich finde das es schrott ist.
Ich weiß nicht was euch daran spaß macht^^
aber der eine mag es so der andere so...

mfg 
Beamer


----------



## endgegner (12. April 2009)

FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> So habjetz neuen acc, bin lvl 2 und hab die AUG-Sniper...




wie heißt du bei warroch auch so wie hier?


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (12. April 2009)

nein, bei WR heiß ich brotchen26


----------



## endgegner (13. April 2009)

Okay welchen server spielst du?


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (13. April 2009)

... immer unterschiedlich, meist auf Germany 2


----------

